# Your wife has been seeing my husband



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

JackVeloster on TikTok


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

Not interested in watching TikTok videos, can you summarize?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

It's a married with children skit...


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Al was GOD in my house.


----------



## drencrom (Jul 1, 2021)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> Al was GOD in my house.


<iframe src="No Problem Thumbs Up GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="358" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## DLC (Sep 19, 2021)

jlg07 said:


> It's a married with children skit...


I remember that bit.

I would do the same. (About who I want to marry) haha


----------

